# Any Retro Gaming Console Fans on here?



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Been buying Games consoles for years and realised that I am starting to get a bit of a collection together..

Just purchased a couple of gems off Ebay tho..Promised myself when I was 15 I would get a Panasonic 3DO when I could afford it...Little did I know it would be 15 years later ..Managed to fire it up this afternoon and played Road Rash, it took about a minuet to load up and the graphics on the plasma were rotten..But the gameplay was there in bundles and really took me back...

Also managed to get a N64, brand new and boxed. Still has the Dixons reciept from 97 and a few games as well...

Also got:

Amiga 500 (with extra 512mb memory WOW)
Atari Jaguar (Brand New and Unboxed)
NES (Mint and Boxed)
SNES (American Version, looks like Purple Lego)
Mega Drive (Boxed and Mint)
GameBoy (Boxed and as new)
Xbox (Used a few times and then ReBoxed)
PS One (console only)
3DO (Boxed and In Good Condition)
N64 (Brand New)
PS3 (Bought a day after the Jap launch on Ebay)

I am lusting after a NeoGeo AES, with KOF, and a couple of controllers, Game Gear, Atari Lynx and PC Engine's (GT and Stand Alone)

I reckon i am going back the way these days....

Also dug out a few ma


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was the only person at my school with a 3D0 - made swapping games quite dull... 

Unless I am mistaken, I believe that very first Need for Speed game appeared on the 3D0 - the graphics were awesome at the time!

I'm into older games, but don't have many of the consoles knocking about. Playing some of the classics on my Wii has been great.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

check this out

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEGA-SATURN-C...72:1297|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_924

bit pricey though lol


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I was the only person at my school with a 3D0 - made swapping games quite dull...
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, I believe that very first Need for Speed game appeared on the 3D0 - the graphics were awesome at the time!
> 
> I'm into older games, but don't have many of the consoles knocking about. Playing some of the classics on my Wii has been great.


So your parents were minted then??

If i remember rightly at launch the 3DO was over £400...

NFS, you are right mate...Honestly on a 50 inch plasma it does show up it's limitations LOL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dubbedup said:


> So your parents were minted then??
> 
> If i remember rightly at launch the 3DO was over £400...
> 
> NFS, you are right mate...Honestly on a 50 inch plasma it does show up it's limitations LOL


No, not at all, I didn't have the earlier console with the slide out tray, but the later, cheaper Panasonic one with the spring up lid. I think it was about £280 or so, which I guess was a lot back then!

It was ace playing Theme Park and Syndicate on a console. The Jaguar was the other main one - I remember when my mate got that with Doom - was so cool at the time.

I was also quite into Import games - played some greats like Chrono Trigger and Fighting Vipers before they were known of over here.


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

i have

snes
amiga 600 + 1 meg upgrade
mega drive with mega cd32 bit adapter
sega game gear
atari lynx
atari 2600
ps1 
ps2
x-box 
x-box 360 x 2
sega dreamcast

some are boxed and sat in the loft


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> check this out
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEGA-SATURN-C...72:1297|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ht_500wt_924
> 
> bit pricey though lol


Aye, cheers mate, we are in the midst of one of the biggest recessions, I need to cutback on my spending and you are throwing temptation in the path of a man that has had 4 LARGE Budvar, and just cracking open his 5th...Very irresponsible of you...

:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

can anyone remember these i don't think they ever really hit it off i used to love them http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-BARCODE-BATTLER-GAME-1992-ENGLISH-VERSION_W0QQitemZ360114539184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_Games_Games?hash=item360114539184&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dubbedup said:


> Aye, cheers mate, we are in the midst of one of the biggest recessions, I need to cutback on my spending and you are throwing temptation in the path of a man that has had 4 LARGE Budvar, and just cracking open his 5th...Very irresponsible of you...
> 
> :thumb:


buyyyy itt


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Ive got a Atari Lynx gathering dust in the loft somewhere I think.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

RussZS said:


> No, not at all, I didn't have the earlier console with the slide out tray, but the later, cheaper Panasonic one with the spring up lid. I think it was about £280 or so, which I guess was a lot back then!
> 
> It was ace playing Theme Park and Syndicate on a console. The Jaguar was the other main one - I remember when my mate got that with Doom - was so cool at the time.
> 
> I was also quite into Import games - played some greats like Chrono Trigger and Fighting Vipers before they were known of over here.


Ah right you had one of the run out models... I am positive it was over £400 and the only place that I knew had one was a Technics/Panasonic dealer that sold AV equipment (Laserdisc and PJ's, they also had one of the first Plasma's in the UK £18k for a 40 inch Plasma)

The Jaguar was too ahead of it's time, poor games for what was a very very very technically advanced console (They were launching a Modem that allowed you to play other users over the telephone lines and post up high scores)

I was too mate, into the whole Manga/Otaku thing before it was big for a while. Remember Jackie Gilmour (his old man worked in Kuwait in the Oil Industry so he was minted) getting Street Fighter two a week after it was launched from Solid Gold Games in Hamilton, he paid £100 for the game and then I got it a week later a loan of (Cheers Mate)...Area 88 and Legend Of Zelda, Fire Fox, F Zero etc etc etc..I loved the Super Famicom stuff..


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> can anyone remember these i don't think they ever really hit it off i used to love them http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-BARCODE-BATTLER-GAME-1992-ENGLISH-VERSION_W0QQitemZ360114539184QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_Games_Games?hash=item360114539184&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


I do remember it mate....


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive still got my Game Gear kicking about, its in a bad way though. Along with a Commodore 1200, Spectrum, Atari, PS1, ps2, game boy, junk to me though  haha


----------



## Intel (Jun 20, 2008)

I dugout my Gamecube last month, still great for a blast.
Cost me £100 just as they were phasing them out.
Been playing Mario Kart Double Dash, Zelda, Mario Soccer and Super Smash Bros Melee.

Also got a few emulators; Snes, MAME and Neogeo.


I.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldn`t mind getting hold of an old Sinclair Spectrum, had a couple of these as a kid. Good memories:lol::lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Still got my Saturn and it's one game Radiant Silvergun


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone remember Guardian Heroes on the Saturn? I loved that game!


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

Intel said:


> I dugout my Gamecube last month, still great for a blast.
> Cost me £100 just as they were phasing them out.
> Been playing Mario Kart Double Dash, Zelda, Mario Soccer and Super Smash Bros Melee.
> 
> Also got a few emulators; Snes, MAME and Neogeo.


Retro gaming..... gamecube....?? 

I've got a couple of NES's upstairs, replaced the connectors so they work perfectly (was a common fault on the NES's) and got loads of pads, the zapper gun, a multitap etc. I had a SNES as well but sold it recently. I've got around 50-60 games to go with it all but normally play emulators to save having to get it all out when I want a retro fix.

I've also got a boxed Master System 1 with the gun etc, had some cool electronic 3D glasses for it but sold them, but that was some advanced technology for 1986


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got a Grandstand Space Invaders and Scramble in my parents loft. My sister has the original Binatone console in their loft too!

Shame they sold the BBC Micro 32k after i left home, that pwned all at the time! lol!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I always recall a kid on our bus on a school trip had a sega game gear with some sort of fightin game on, I kept hassling him for a go and never got one  Always wanted one but never did! Still my PS3 and 360 keep me from getting bored on these long winter nights!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I always recall a kid on our bus on a school trip had a sega game gear with some sort of fightin game on, I kept hassling him for a go and never got one  Always wanted one but never did! Still my PS3 and 360 keep me from getting bored on these long winter nights!


Probably Streets of Rage? That was awesome!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

I have these:

Amiga CD32 (the one with Alien in the advert)
Master System 2 (the console that came with Alex Kid inside)

and these:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Consoles? Mere toys LOL










3500 Arcade games, leaf switched Happ competition buttons, Happ competition joysticks, turbotwist 2 spinner 
SNES via ZSNES
Megadrive via GENS
Laserdisc via Daphne (Dragons Lair 1+2, Space Ace etc)


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Dubbedup said:


> Amiga 500 (with extra 512mb memory WOW)


I think you mean 512kb mate. 1/2 a Gig would have cost thousands back then

lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the games i miss most are on the amiga.cannon fodder,fury of the furries and sensible world of soccer.i recently returned to swos on the 360 arcade classics and it has aged terribly  i also returned to goldeneye and that hasnt aged gracefully either. i think retro is best left in the past,where the memorys live upto the truth


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I tried to dig out my Gamegear the other day but it seems to grown legs since I last used it :doublesho

What I'd really like is an Amiga 1200 but I keep putting off as I don't know if the reality would equal the fantasy lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

still got the commodore 64 (white one) in the loft, box is somewhere aswell


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> Consoles? Mere toys LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mate, is it run by mame? i'm gonna get a jamma cab in the summer to restore & convert to mame hopefully


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

vauxhall said:


> I wouldn`t mind getting hold of an old Sinclair Spectrum, had a couple of these as a kid. Good memories:lol::lol:


I have got a sinclair ZX spectrum sat here, could be tempted to part with it if your interesetd


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

ukimportz said:


> very nice mate, is it run by mame? i'm gonna get a jamma cab in the summer to restore & convert to mame hopefully


Yeah, was originally a rather knackered Neo Geo arcade machine with an MVS unit in it (still have the cartridges and stuff from it). Could do with a new monitor really but its not easy finding a 19" CRT with the correct specs.
Its got mame on there and a frontend to select the games called "GameEx" but has a couple of buttons being temperamental at the minute - it will be my soldering LOL.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

http://8bitheavenretrogames.com/

enjoy shopping fella's


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

got my snes under my tv whick is modded with a 60hz switch and soon will be being taken apart sanded down and sprayed gloss white


----------

